# 1 minute speech infront of 20+guests in toastmaster club



## dora

I know its just one minute but even that was very difficult for me :afr . I practiced this 1 minute speech at least 30+ times for the past whole week. when I faced the audience, I wasn't thinking at all . Good that I had written down few notes doh for ONE minute speech). I had to glance it twice but finished it . My heart was beating so fast, voice shaking but loud enough to be heard, my face flushed red, I somehow made it.
Although I told my audience few days earliear that I am very scared of facing them from lectern, 3 of my audience told me I didn't look nervous at all. This just proves how much I make things difficult for me by imagining the worst in few secs.


----------



## Maslow

Great! :banana 

I'm still trying to get up the nerve to go to Toastmasters again. I went once a few years ago and had a panic attack right in the middle of my speech. It was one of those table topic speeches. When I finally do go, it's going to be at a Toastmasters that doesn't require participants to do those damn table topics.


----------



## clenched_fist

_Good for you dora! That is a huge triumph._ :banana 
_With more practice, hopefully it'll get easier and you'll overcome your fear._


----------



## dora

the_bull said:


> Great! :banana
> 
> I'm still trying to get up the nerve to go to Toastmasters again. I went once a few years ago and had a panic attack right in the middle of my speech. It was one of those table topic speeches. When I finally do go, it's going to be at a Toastmasters that doesn't require participants to do those damn table topics.


I know, table topics is a nightmare. so far I didn't have to do it. when Mr/Madam table topics ask questions to others, I try to think immediately what my answer would be. Sometimes I have , sometimes I don't. So, I really don't know in what state I would be when I am involved.

I thank you both for the support. I knew I could count on this support group when I need a pat on the back


----------



## Trip Fontaine

Congratulations on your achievement!  I wish they had a Toastmasters club in my city. There is only one in my country and it's 300Km away 

What's a "table topic"?


----------



## Tungsten

Great job dora! That's quite an accomplishment. Isn't it funny how we never look as nervous as we think we do.


----------



## Panic Prone

It's always interesting to hear others tell you that you didn't appear nervous at all and you kept your composure quite well. That has happend to me a few times when inside I felt like I was gonna blow! Their words do bring confidence though. It's a lil easier each time!


----------



## dora

w3stfa11 said:


> Can I ask, what did you have to say?
> 
> Have you given your Ice Breaker speech yet? Mine is this Monday...


I presented "word of the day" . every week we present a new word, its definition, synonyms, part of speech & example sentence and then finally challenge other members to use it during their speech.

I have not given ice breaker yet. I have to be a time keeper, the week following next week. Since I told my club president that I am very nervous about it, they are giving me tiny speeches. But that itself feels like crossing a mountain :lol . Good luck with your ice breaker speech and update us how it went.



> Isn't it funny how we never look as nervous as we think we do.


I know . In the past when some one says I don't look nervous , I use to think they lying to make me feel better. 2 weeks back one member gave 7minute speech. She got struck in the middle of the speech couple of times and then apologized every time. The topic she choose was very sensitive. so I thought she is just getting too sensitive about it and hence apologized. But after the speech she felt so bad that she started crying. When I told her she performed good , she says "are you kidding, I was so nervous I can't remember a thing It was a disaster". Next minute I was telling her she might have felt nervous but she didn't look least bit nervous outside. So, from that day on I decided, next time I hear a good feedback I will accept it instead questioning it.

I thank you all for your support. I feel accomplished only when I visit this website. You guys are the best. :thanks


----------



## Sunny Day

Wow. That is a great accomplishment. I wish I could get the nerve to go and try Toastmasters.
It would really help me, but I know how I get in front of people. My voice gets shaky and it does not sound the same as when I am with family. It is scary for me.


----------



## Gerard

Very cool. I might try Toastmasters myself one day. Maybe.


----------



## Veggie1

Congratulations, dora! My heart was pounding just reading about your experience in front of a group! 
Well done! :clap


----------



## RaulDuke

I wonder if there are any groups that have a compilation of people just as nervous and fearful as you (me) rather than some business people bettering themselves for their business.. or is that a bad question to ask?


----------



## tomcoldaba

:nw


----------



## Farren

*Re:*

Look for a club that doesn't seem to be associated with a university, workplace, etc. and you should find one with a variety of people. Also, an evening meeting is likely to be more relaxed than a morning meeting, since people don't have to go to work immediately afterwards. But if you visit a club, just arrive early and engage others in small talk if you're curious as to why they joined TM.



RaulDuke said:


> I wonder if there are any groups that have a compilation of people just as nervous and fearful as you (me) rather than some business people bettering themselves for their business.. or is that a bad question to ask?


And Congrats, Dora! It WILL get easier - keep it up!!


----------



## tomcoldaba

I belong to three weekend clubs. That way I can focus on the meeting. But if you happen to be a party animal then week end clubs are not for you. You will find that some members belong 3 to 5 clubs. The more you face your fear, it gradually fades away.


----------



## tomcoldaba

I still find table topic the hardest part of toastmasters.


----------

